# Bota Shpirtërore > Toleranca fetare >  Do t'iu pëlqente të jetonit në një shtet islamik?

## deshmuesi

Gjitmone kam pyetur besimtare te ndryshem myslimnae rreth kesaj pyetje , te cilen po e them me poshte, por pergjigje te sakte nuk kam mare ndonjehere, mbase ju ketu ne kete forum do te mund te me jepni nje pergjigje te drejtperdrejte.
 Pyetja eshte:
 A do te ishit te lumtur qe te jetonit ne nje vend 100% mysliman , ku shteti ne te cilin do te jetonit te ishte plotesisht i drejtuar simbas  rregullave te kuranit, dhe nese ka nje vend te tille perse nuk shlkoni te jetoni atje por beni ceshte e mundur qe te shkoni dhe te jetoni ne perendinm? 
 Ne kete forom verje se shume myslimane te cilet jane me te vertete myslimane  te zjarrte , vendodhjen e tyre e kane o ne USA, o ne Danimarke, O ne gjermani , o ne Itali, o ne Londer, dhe percudi asnje prej tyrer nuk eshte ne Avganistan, Iran , Irak e tjera. Vajtja ne keteo vende eshte FREE, nuk ka nevoje se perse te shpenzosh pare per vize e te tjera. Pra perse ju , nuk bashkoheni me komunitetin tuaj dhe te jetoni vertet simbas kuranit , ne menryre qe te jeni me konkret ne ato qe deshmoni.
  Nuk e kuptoj se, perse kini zgjedhur Perendinim  si vendin tuaj per te jetuar, i cili eshte kunder besimit tuaj,  dhe kini perjashtuar vendet ku kryhet  plotesisht kurani dhe ushtrohet ploteisht besimi islam?  A deshironi te jetoni si ilsamista, ja ku i kini kushtet,  Allau ja u ka dhene plotesisht mundesite , perse i refuzoni dhe vini kunder tij? Une si i krishtere kur nuk do ta ndroja nje gje te tille, qofte  dhe me arin e gjith botes. Mos valle jeni bukeshkale ndaj ISlamit?  Po Allau e pelqen nje gje te tille?  Nje nga ceshtjet qe kurani parashtron eshte :Mos jetoni me qafiret dhe ata qenuk besojn ne Alla. Ju pra mendoj se jeni kunder ketij koncepti te Allaut, sepse ju kini erdhur ne perendim , ku cdo gje eshte e keqe.
 Jam duke pritur pergjigjen dhe prononcimin tuaj, sidomos te atyre qe jetojne ne Perendim, sepse besimi eshte VEPER dhe jo vetem fjale.

----------


## Norça.li

I nderuari deshmuesi
Megjithëse me plot paragjykime ke shtruar pyetje për ne shqiptarët e besimit musliman. Unë jetoj qëmoti në Perëndim. Për herë të parë e kam shkelur perëndimin më 1980. Në atë kohë ka gjasa që t'i as nuk ke pasur rast për ta imagjinuar atë. Të mos flas duke bërë krahasime mbi favoret e disfavoret e t'i përgjigjem pyetjes sate.

Po të kishte diku në botë, qoftë ai shtet, krahinë, ujdhesë, shpellë, ndonjë thellësi në tokë a oqean ku jetohet, si thua ti, 100% me ligjet muslimane, gjë të cilën unë e kuptoj sipas 100% të Ligjeve Hyjnore, unë...në këtë moment sa jam duke e shkruar këtë letër... e ndërprej dhe nisem përmenjëherë për atje.

Lind pastaj pyetja jote: "Pse nuk e bën pra atë?"

Kurse unë të përgjigjem: "Meqenëse nuk ekziston askund në planetin e tokës një jetë e tillë". Qind për qind jo se jo, por as 50%.

Natyrisht, unë nuk i hyra asaj se çka ke menduar ti me këtë pyetje. Këtë e them duke u nisur nga mendimi yt se neve, të cilët
i takojmë besimit musliman na quan "popull të arabizuar" dhe, gjithnjë sipas teje, sipas paragjykimeve, botëkuptimeve tua neve automatikisht e paskemi vendin atje e jo këtu ku jetojmë.

No respekt!

----------


## Di68

Per deshmuesin:  E di ti pse nuk shkojne neper keto vende?
Sepse po te shkonin andej do t'i neveritej aq shume ajo fe e ato principe saqe nuk e di se c'do te benin me to.
...me qe ra fjala kete nuk e kam me te degjuar por me te jetuar, kam jetuar per nje fare kohe ne nje nga keto vende ku sundon feja myslimane,  vite me pare kur fondamentalistet nuk ishin kaq te fuqishem sa c'jane sot, dhe jam zhgenjyer aq shume, aq shume....nuk dua te flas me teper sepse s'dua te vras ndenjat e besimtareve....
edhe ju lutem mos m'u hidhni ne fyt, se s'kam ndermend te replikoj me askend...doja vetem t'i jepja nje opinion Deshmuesit...that's all.

----------


## Nuh Musa

waaau!

Pyetje grandioze, hallal te koft bre djal. Eshte shum thjesht, ne perendim shkojm se ketu ka me shume para dhe se kemi deshire te mbajm nje mobil, nje laptop, nje veture te bukur e te shpejt, nje shtepi dy ose me mire tri kateshe, ben edhe me swimingpool brenda e jasht, etjjj. Besoj se edhe ty si jomusliman po do te doje nje gje te tille, apo?

pyetje, a do te shkoje ty ne sudanin jugore?, apo te ata zezaket buzllapushka?, edhe atje ka vende kristiane ku mund me mire se ne europe te jetosh sipas parimeve kristiane, natyrisht nese e din se cfare parimesh te ka vendos feja jote. Te eshte ty burre dheu e qarte se bota aktualisht eshte nje konglomerat shtetesh NACIONALE ku ne ndarjen FE/SHTET eshte e bazuar e tere politika?

Po te kish thane allahi se mos te jetojm me qafirat, si mendon do ta kishe ty sot hallin?, ku de qendrojshe?, diku ne perendim, apo nuk do te ekzistoje dot?

Shpresoj se se pari here ne jeten tende e gjete pergjigjen qe e kerkon!

Flm

PS: kush jane "JU"?, cfaredo shqiptari e ka zgjedh perendimin per shkaqe ekonomike, dhe pasiqe shumica e shqiptareve jane musliman, natyrisht se po kjo shumice takohet edhe ne perendim. Me vjen KEQ per teje, se nuk ke vend ASKUND mbi rruzull te paraqitesh si shqiptare i krishtere. Ah sa keq me vjen pe e ditur, kuku mor cfar halli te paska zan.

----------


## iliria e para

Nuk duhet te jet njeriu agresiv nese nuk i pershtatet pyetja, kshtu mendoj une e nuk di cka mendojne te tjeret?

Une do ta kompletoja ate pyetje me nje nennpyetje :breshka: un qendron faji qe nuk ka mirqenje, pasuri etj ne keto shtete megjithse shume nga keto kan pasuri natyrore spsh naften?!

----------


## shuaib1

DESHMUESI SIMBAS TEJE NUK KE MARR PERGJIGJJE POR UN JAM ME SE I SIGURT SE VELLEZERIT E MIJ TE CILET I KE PYET ME SIGURI TE KAN DHEN PERGJIGJJEN PO NEJSE DO TE MUNDOHEM QE EDHE UN TE BASHKANGJITEM.TI PYET PSE NE NUK SHKOJM TE JETOJM NE NJE VEND KU PRAKTIKOHET ISLAMI PER 100% TREGOM NESE TI DI NJE VEND TE TILL POR MOS MERR SHEMBULL ATO VENDE SI MA PAR PO PO TE TREGOJ UN SE NUK EGZISTON AI VEND DHE E DYTA NE ATO VENDE TE CILAT TI KE CEKUR NUK ESHTE VAJTJA FREE POR EDHE ATY KAN SHTIR DUART PERSONA TE PA DESHIRUAR PER ISLAM DHE BENU MA SE I SIGURT SE JETA E JON KETU NEPER PERENDIM NUK ASHTE ZGJEDHJA JON POR ESHTE PERCAKTIMI I ALLAHUT s.w.t. PER TE GJITH NE TE BESIMIT ISLAM PO TE MOS ISHIM NE NEPER KETO VENDE SI DO TA PRANOJSHIN SHUM NGA KETA POPUJ ISLAMIN.TJETRA NE NUK JEMI BUKSHKAL SI THUA TI PO MOS TE ZGJAS SE DUA TE PYES EDHE UN TY NJE PYETJE TE THJESHT TREGOM TI MUA KU KA SHTET TE CILET E PRAKTIKOJN FEN SIQ E KA PRAKTIKUE ISAI a.s.(JEZU KRISHTI) DHE NESE GJEN DIKU ME THIRR DHE MUA TE LUS SI BASHKEVENDAS SE DO TE VIJ ME TY PO TA DHO BESEN E ZOTIT SE PO.PER KET PJES SE THE JEMI BUKSHKELES NE NUK MUND TE JEMI KURR VET PERCAKTIMIN TON E KA BER SUNDUESI YN KESHTU QE NUK ME DUHET TE HYJ NE DETALE.SHPRESOJ SE KE GJET SADOPAK PERGJIGJJEN QE KE KERKUE.
PERSHENDETJE TE MIJA TE PERZEMERTA

----------


## baobabi

Sipas meje.

Secili ka arsyet e veta se pse ka shkuar aty ku ndodhet, si my(u)slimane ashtu edhe te krishtere, apo bahai e ateiste.

Psh, lexoj Nuhen dhe thote se ka vajtur per veture dhe kompjuter, pra aresye ekonomike,

Lexoj, Shuaibin dhe mesoj se ka shkuar per te perhapur fene islame.

Kujtoj 11 Shtatorin dhe mesoj se ata kishin shkuar per terrorizem.

Prandaj nuk duhet pergjithesuar.

Gjithnje sipas meje.

----------


## deshmuesi

Ju te dashur myslimane mendoni se kini dhene pergjigje, por ju kini dhen justifikime dhe azgje tjeter. 
 Lulja e dimrit ka te drejte kur thote se nuk ka pare asnje pergjigje te sakte. 
  Le ti leme fjalet dhe te shohim besimin ne thelb. Nje njeri qe eshte besimtar ne Perendi ,pranon te vuaje per Perendine. Psh. Apostulli Pal thote se kam vualtur per Krishtitn nga tortura cnjerzore , jam rrahur me shkopinj, jam hequr zvarre jam peshtyre , jam burgosur, kam fjetur pa buke e pa ngrene , pra Pali reshton te gjitha keto , dhe ne fund thote se te gjitha keto vuajtej i kam pranuar per Emrin e Krishtit, sepse ai eshte Zoti te cilit une i sherbej, dhe ky fakt beri qe te gjithe apsotujt te pranonin tortura nga me cnjerezoret duke u therur dhe u kryqezuar per  Zotin Jezus Krisht.  
 Dikush ketu tha se ne Perendim shkojme per nje makin , apo lukse te tjera. Ketu ke te drejte, dhe une jam plotsiht dakort, por te lutem pyete njehere veten: Perese ketu ne perendim ka te tilla kushte dhe atje ku islamizmi zbatohet plotesisht simabas kuranit Allau nuk i bekon ato vende? 
 Po keshtu pyete  Allaun dhe thoi : une o Alla kam zgjedhur te mirat e vendeve qe jane kunder kuranit, qe ti alla i quan qafira. Mua me perlqjne qe te jetoj ne mes te qafirave se sa ne mes te vellezerve te mij arabe te cilet vuajne per nje kafshite buke. Pra mua me pelqejne te gjithe gjerat e mira te qafireve, qe do te thote: me pelqejne te gjitha gjerat  e mira te atyre qe jane armiqte e tu.  Mendon se Allu eshte dakort me kete mendimin tend?  Ai thote lum ai qe vritet per Allaun, kurse ti i dashur mysliman ben kokren e qejfit ne Perendim, dhe jeton tamam si nje qafir,dhe per ti bere qejfin vetes dhe allaut thert e ciresh per allaun.  Allau eshte ne arabi , ne avganistan, ne Irak , ne Iran, , indonezi e tjera, atje jetojen ata qe bejen vullnetin e Allaut Ngrehu dhe shko atje  sepse atje ta do vendi. Ne perendim jeta eshte e shthurur, dhe eshte plotesisht kunder menyres kuranore. Pra e kutponi te dashur myslimane se me vepra jeni kunder kuranit dhe me fjale jeni pro Allaut.  Pra jeni thejsht besimtare HIPOKRITE ne sy te Allaut. Ju e shisni Allaun me nje veture e laptop, me nje shtepi luksoze apo me nje ushqim te bollshem. Kete fakt e tregon perzgjedhje qe ju beni , qe ne vend te vuajtejes  per emrin e allut , zgjidhni perendimin vendin e qafirave.  Allau ja u ka dhen mundesine qe ta jetoni simbas kuranit , por ju doni te jetoni simbas qafireve Perendimit. Ja pra ky eshte besimi juaj i zhveshur lakuriq.
 Dikush tjeter thote se, nuk ka asnje vend qindperqind mysliman dhe qe udhehiqet simbas regullave te kuranit, se po te kete do te ngihem qe tani e te vete te jetoj atje. Te si guroj se i ke vetem fjale dhe demagogji, por allaun se ginjen dot.  Me lejo te te bej nje pyejte zoteri mysliman: Perendimi eshte me qindperqind mysliman dhe udhehiqet simbas regullave te kuranit,  apo Irani dhe iraku???? Perendimi nuk ka asnje 0000000,0perqind te udheheqjes se kuranit , e ndersa Irani (sic vete ata deshmojne) eshte nje shtet nen regullat kuranore. Pra perpara ketyre dy alternativave  i nderuar zoteri mysliman , perse ju perzgjodhet pikerisht Perendimin dhe e abandonuat iranin? Kush eshte me e rendesishme Makina dhe dollaret apo Allau?  Nga keto te dyja ti ke perzgjedhur te paren makinen dhe dollaret , dhe pastaj kuranin dhe Allaun.
 Une si i krishtere, kure nuk do te perzgjidhja qe te jetoja ne ate vend (pervec rastit nese do te kisha  lindur atje) qe eshte kunder krishterizmit dhe udhehiqet nga parime qe bijen ndesh me biblen dhe vullnetin e Perendise Jehovah. Besimi eshte Veper dhe jo vetem fjale. 
 Dikush tjeter permend vendet afrikane ku ka te krishtere, po eshte e vertete , qindra e qindra Amerikane dhe te krishtere Perendimore , i lane makinat dhe shkuan ne ato vende dhe predikuan Ungjillin e Perendise. Qinda e qindra perendimore e lane rehatine e tyre  makinat  shtepite mireqenien dhe erdhen e jetojne ne Shqiperine e fatkepsur dhe te varfer, ku ska drita, uje dhe leri pasaj te tjerat. Perse ata e bene kete veperim? Ke perzgjodhen ata: Makinat dhe dollaret apo te vuanin per emrin e Krishtit?
 Ja pra  besimi eshte veper dhe jo fjale..
 Pegjigje jo vetem qe nuk kam mare prej jush, por ju treguat me vepra se sa besimtare jeni, si dhe sa te vendosur jeni qe te vuani per Allaun.  No coment.
 Ps. me vepra ju tregoni se nuk jeni ne thelb myslimane  sepse nuk mund ti ndaheni dote gjenezes se krishtere te popullit tone, por thjesht ju jeni te indoktrinuar.
 Po keshtu Norca te siguroj se je shume i vonshem ne Perendim.
 Deshmuesi.

----------


## Norça.li

[QUOTE]_Postuar më parë nga deshmuesi_ 
--------------
dëshmuesi:
--------------
Ju te dashur myslimane mendoni se kini dhene pergjigje, por ju kini dhen justifikime dhe azgje tjeter. 
---------------
Norça.li:
---------------
* Ti i dashur dëshmues ose po i ditke përgjigjet e pyetjeve tua të shtruara paraprakisht ose nuk të paska mbetur vend për të inçizuar në kokën tënde.*
---------------
deshmuesi:
---------------

 Dikush ketu tha se ne Perendim shkojme per nje makin , apo lukse te tjera. Ketu ke te drejte, dhe une jam plotsiht dakort, por te lutem pyete njehere veten: Perese ketu ne perendim ka te tilla kushte dhe atje ku islamizmi zbatohet plotesisht simabas kuranit Allau nuk i bekon ato vende? 
----------------
Norça.li:
----------------
*Unë mund të përgjigjem edhe me kundïr pyetje, përse këtu ku jam unë, vend me mbi 80 milion banorë për çdo vit e lëshojnë (ndahen nga ajo) kishën 250 000 - 300 000 vetë.? Për  çfarë arsye , athua, të njëjtit e përqafojnë një religjion tjetër  nga ai të cilin e propagon ti, si në rrugë (me ato fletushkat tuaja propaganduese) ashtu edhe nëpër forume? Athua për cilin mision tëndin paguhesh më mirë...?*
---------------
deshmuesi:
---------------

 Po keshtu pyete  Allaun dhe thoi : une o Alla kam zgjedhur te mirat e vendeve qe jane kunder kuranit, qe ti alla i quan qafira. Mua me perlqjne qe te jetoj ne mes te qafirave se sa ne mes te vellezerve te mij arabe te cilet vuajne per nje kafshite buke. Pra mua me pelqejne te gjithe gjerat e mira te qafireve, qe do te thote: me pelqejne te gjitha gjerat  e mira te atyre qe jane armiqte e tu. 
---------------
Norça. li:
---------------
* Lëri ti o i mjerë punët e Zotit. Ti na qenke ose fare i krisur ose nuk po kuptoje dot. Kur përmënd Allahun duhet ta dish se ke të bësh me Zotin. E ti, nëse beson në Zot, nëse je besimtar, nëse je edhe dëshmues i Jehovas ashtu edhe siç propagon , atëherë duhet ta dish se ekziston vetëmse Një, I Vetmi, I Gjithëpushtetshmi... e s'ka zotëra që jetojnë (sipas teje) në Arabi apo Perëndim.*

-------------
deshmuesi:
-------------
 Mendon se Allu eshte dakort me kete mendimin tend?  Ai thote lum ai qe vritet per Allaun, kurse ti i dashur mysliman ben kokren e qejfit ne Perendim, dhe jeton tamam si nje qafir,dhe per ti bere qejfin vetes dhe allaut thert e ciresh per allaun.  Allau eshte ne arabi , ne avganistan, ne Irak , ne Iran, , indonezi e tjera, atje jetojen ata qe bejen vullnetin e Allaut Ngrehu dhe shko atje  sepse atje ta do vendi.
-------------
Norça.li:
-------------
*Sipas pyetjes që ke shtruar në këtë forum tash po shihet qartë se ti po bën me paramendim përçarje ndërshqiptare. Meqë sipas logjikës sate , më duhet të them shumë të ulët, ti po na quake të gjithë neve njerëz të arabizuar. Meqenëse ne qenkemi, gjithnjë sipas logjikës sate jashtëzakonisht të ultë, arab, në këtë rast ne nuk e paskemi vendin as në perëndim, as në trojet e sotme shqiptare (meqë kjo pjesë gjindet në Europë) por do duhej të shkonim që të gjithë (hiç më pak se nja 6 milion shqiptarë "të arabizuar". Sa i krisur na qenke. Sikur të veproja sipas logjikës sate, edhe më tutje jashtëzakonisht të ulët, unë pra po dashkam t'ia bëj vendit çdo besimtari tjetër, pos musliman, çdo shqiptari të religjionit tjetër - shko në Vatikan e gjetiu se atje e paske vendin.
Unë, në rend të parë si njeri, pastaj si njeri që ende ka gjak shqiptari në damarët e vet por as si besimtar, pa marrë parasysh se su besoj unë në Zot - nuk më lë ndërgjegja, p.sh. shokut tim më të ngushtë katolik t'i them: "Shtjefën, pasi që ti ma paske Zotin në Vatikan, ti nuk ke vend këtu. Mblidhi plaçkat e shporru nga këtu! Këtu ka vetëm xhamija e unë nuk mund të toleroj ty në këtë vend".
Ja dëshmues logjika jote jashtëzakonisht e ulët. Ndoshta nuk e nje fjalën "e ulët". Ja përkthimi: "i poshtër"!*
-------------
deshmuesi:
-------------
 Ne perendim jeta eshte e shthurur, dhe eshte plotesisht kunder menyres kuranore. Pra e kutponi te dashur myslimane se me vepra jeni kunder kuranit dhe me fjale jeni pro Allaut. 
--------------
Norça.li:
--------------
*Lëri ti njerëzit rehat e shikoj punët tua. S'ke nevojë të na mbash ligjërata për jetë në perëndim. Pastaj, ajo se në ç'masë është perëndimi kundër Kur'anit nuk e ke fare idenë. Ti vetëm imagjinon e sheh ëndërra në pikë të ditës. Kush se si është me fjalë e si me vepra mban përgjegjësi vetëmse personale e s'ka të bëjë fare me kolektiv. Ndaj mos i gjeneralizo gjërat.*
--------------
dëshmuesi:
--------------
 Pra jeni thejsht besimtare HIPOKRITE ne sy te Allaut. Ju e shisni Allaun me nje veture e laptop, me nje shtepi luksoze apo me nje ushqim te bollshem. Kete fakt e tregon perzgjedhje qe ju beni , qe ne vend te vuajtejes  per emrin e allut , zgjidhni perendimin vendin e qafirave.  Allau ja u ka dhen mundesine qe ta jetoni simbas kuranit , por ju doni te jetoni simbas qafireve Perendimit. Ja pra ky eshte besimi juaj i zhveshur lakuriq.
-------------
Norça.li:
-------------
Hipokritë, shqip: shtinjakë ka sa të duash e nga të duash. Ai që e ka shitur Zotin për llaptop e pallavra tjera, thash edhe një herë, mban përgjegjësi vetëm personale e jo edhe kolektive. E ti, nëse e njeh ndonjërin nga ata shtinjakë nuk ke kurrfarë të drejte ti gjeneralizosh gjërat. Sepse, po ta kthejmë të kundërtën, pra, po të logjikoja sipas "logjikës" sate, do më duhej t'i cilësoja të gjithë pjesëtarët e religjionit tënd sipas ndonjë shtinjaku nga "taborri" juaj.[/b]
-------------
dëshmuesi:
-------------
 Dikush tjeter thote se, nuk ka asnje vend qindperqind mysliman dhe qe udhehiqet simbas regullave te kuranit, se po te kete do te ngihem qe tani e te vete te jetoj atje. Te si guroj se i ke vetem fjale dhe demagogji, por allaun se ginjen dot.  Me lejo te te bej nje pyejte zoteri mysliman: Perendimi eshte me qindperqind mysliman dhe udhehiqet simbas regullave te kuranit,  apo Irani dhe iraku????
--------------
* Fjala musliman e ka domethënien në shqipe: përqafues i devotshëm i Zotit. Kur thuhet kështu, kjo kuptohet se musliman me plot kuptimin e fjalës është vetëmse ai që i shërben 100% Zotit, është 100% shërbyes (apo siç e quajnë disa, rob i Zotit), i pëmbahet 100% Urdhëresave të Zotit, Ligjeve Hyjnore. Nëse ty të duket kjo ndonjë lloj demagogjie...?! Ashtu siç mund të ketë thuajse fare 100% njeri të krishterë, gjithashtu qëndron puna edhe te të tjerët.
Pasi na qenke ti aq i zgjuar, tregoma pra një shembull ku na paska 100% mirëqenie, 100% demokraci, 100 % krishterizëm, 100%...
E kush po na flitka neve këtu fjalë boshe o dëshmues?
*
--------------
dëshmuesi:
-------------- 
 Perendimi nuk ka asnje 0000000,0perqind te udheheqjes se kuranit , e ndersa Irani (sic vete ata deshmojne) eshte nje shtet nen regullat kuranore. Pra perpara ketyre dy alternativave  i nderuar zoteri mysliman , perse ju perzgjodhet pikerisht Perendimin dhe e abandonuat iranin? Kush eshte me e rendesishme Makina dhe dollaret apo Allau?  Nga keto te dyja ti ke perzgjedhur te paren makinen dhe dollaret , dhe pastaj kuranin dhe Allaun.
---------------
Norça.li:
---------------
*Ti rregullat kur'anore jo që nuk i njeh por edhe i nënçmon, i përqesh, e dredhon, u kupton aq sa ke logjikë. Sa për logjikën tënde të tregova...Dhe, pasi që as nuk e njeh, nuk don ta njohësh, e injoron një gjë, si mundesh atëherë ta japësh gjykimin mbi gjëra të panjohura?*
-------------
dëshmuesi;
-------------

 Une si i krishtere, kure nuk do te perzgjidhja qe te jetoja ne ate vend (pervec rastit nese do te kisha  lindur atje) qe eshte kunder krishterizmit dhe udhehiqet nga parime qe bijen ndesh me biblen dhe vullnetin e Perendise Jehovah. Besimi eshte Veper dhe jo vetem fjale. 
--------------
Norça.li:
--------------
*Ti prap ndërhyn në çështjet private të njerëzve. Madje shkon edhe më larg dhe ua prek intimen. Kush se ç'përzgjedh është punë e çdi individi veç e veç ashtu siç është edhe punë dhe e drejtë jotja.*
------------
deshmuesi:
------------
 Dikush tjeter permend vendet afrikane ku ka te krishtere, po eshte e vertete , qindra e qindra Amerikane dhe te krishtere Perendimore , i lane makinat dhe shkuan ne ato vende dhe predikuan Ungjillin e Perendise. Qinda e qindra perendimore e lane rehatine e tyre  makinat  shtepite mireqenien dhe erdhen e jetojne ne Shqiperine e fatkepsur dhe te varfer, ku ska drita, uje dhe leri pasaj te tjerat. Perse ata e bene kete veperim? Ke perzgjodhen ata: Makinat dhe dollaret apo te vuanin per emrin e Krishtit?
--------------
Norça.li
--------------
Qe sa mirë. Qindra perëndimore i paskan lënë pasuritë e veta dhe paskan ardhur në Shqipëri për të vuajtur urie. Sidomos nga taborri i "dëshmitarëve" kur dihet se sa bukur mbledhin të holla rrugës duke bërë propagandë (upps gabova: "predikim" bëjnë ata) dhe ngrisin salla të kongreseve si këpurdhat e shiut. Dhe, ti pastaj pse e bënë ata këtë veprim? A nuk e paskan bërë këtë për lekë. Edhe lekët, po të jenë grumbull i madh bëjnë shumë dollarë??!![/b]
-------------
dëshmuesi:
-------------
 Ja pra  besimi eshte veper dhe jo fjale..
 Pegjigje jo vetem qe nuk kam mare prej jush, por ju treguat me vepra se sa besimtare jeni, si dhe sa te vendosur jeni qe te vuani per Allaun.  No coment.
 Ps. me vepra ju tregoni se nuk jeni ne thelb myslimane  sepse nuk mund ti ndaheni dote gjenezes se krishtere te popullit tone, por thjesht ju jeni te indoktrinuar.
 Po keshtu Norca te siguroj se je shume i vonshem ne Perendim.
 Deshmuesi. 
------------
Norça.li:
------------
*Athua cilat vepra na i tregove ti? Ne nuk paskemi vepra të mira por vetëm ti. Na ke "dëshmuar" se jo mahi. 

Athua cilët na qenkan më të shumtë nga këta misionarët tuaj, pardon "predikuesit", të cilët e paskan lënë "gjithë atë pasuri" e na paskan ardhur "në vuajtje" për hir të Krishtit (pardon: për hirë të lekëve që i marrin nga propagimi i gazetave të tyre nëpër rrugë së bashku me misionet e paguar majmë që i bëjnë nëpër forume):
a) Nga ata 300 000 nga 80 milionë banorë, që e braktisin për çdo vit religjionin që e propagon ti, apo
b) Nga ai vend ku për një kohë shumë të shkurtër u zbuluan më shumë se 600 raste pedofilie nga priftërinj të po të njëjtit religjion që e propagon ti.( Natyrisht, kjo është temë shumë  e nxehtë, ndaj edhe po flasim vetëmse për rastet e zbuluara se të pazbuluarat nuk po i fusim fare në llogari)?*

----------


## alvi

[QUOTE]_Postuar më parë nga Norça.li_ 
*



			
				[i]Norça.li:
-------------
Sipas pyetjes që ke shtruar në këtë forum tash po shihet qartë se ti po bën me paramendim përçarje ndërshqiptare. Meqë sipas logjikës sate , më duhet të them shumë të ulët, ti po na quake të gjithë neve njerëz të arabizuar. Meqenëse ne qenkemi, gjithnjë sipas logjikës sate jashtëzakonisht të ultë, arab, në këtë rast ne nuk e paskemi vendin as në perëndim, as në trojet e sotme shqiptare (meqë kjo pjesë gjindet në Europë) por do duhej të shkonim që të gjithë (hiç më pak se nja 6 milion shqiptarë "të arabizuar". Sa i krisur na qenke. Sikur të veproja sipas logjikës sate, edhe më tutje jashtëzakonisht të ulët, unë pra po dashkam t'ia bëj vendit çdo besimtari tjetër, pos musliman, çdo shqiptari të religjionit tjetër - shko në Vatikan e gjetiu se atje e paske vendin.
Unë, në rend të parë si njeri, pastaj si njeri që ende ka gjak shqiptari në damarët e vet por as si besimtar, pa marrë parasysh se su besoj unë në Zot - nuk më lë ndërgjegja, p.sh. shokut tim më të ngushtë katolik t'i them: "Shtjefën, pasi që ti ma paske Zotin në Vatikan, ti nuk ke vend këtu. Mblidhi plaçkat e shporru nga këtu! Këtu ka vetëm xhamija e unë nuk mund të toleroj ty në këtë vend".
Ja dëshmues logjika jote jashtëzakonisht e ulët. Ndoshta nuk e nje fjalën "e ulët". Ja përkthimi: "i poshtër"!
-------------
]
			
		

*
Amon se kur diskutojne disa nga viset ne kufijte veriore te Shqiperise, sa here qe ngelen ngushte, nxjerrin karten e percarjes mbarekombetare.
Ore pse nuk i pergjigjesh pyetjes qe te ka bere deshmuesi drejtperdrejt?
Pse nuk shkon te jetosh atje ku shtetet udhehiqen nga feja, si p.sh. Irani?
Atje ku perdoret ligji ISlamik?
Cne ketu mes te pafeve?
Nuk po flitet per vendin ku ke lindur, se atje ke lindur, ajo eshte vendlindja jote, po pse shkon ne Amerike, ose Gjermani ose France etj?
Pse nuk shkon ta kerkosh fatin e mire dhe qetesine shpirterore ne Afganistan?
Kjo ishte pyetja, mos ja dridh tjetrit kot temen, dhe i ve fjale ne goje.
S'ka asnje fare lidhje me percarje apo komb
Feja  eshte ndryshe nga Kombi.
Ti po deshe boheu dhe budist ose beso ne UFO, prap je shqiptar, ashtu si dhe Deshmuesi ose deshmitari sido tea kete nickun.
Epo dhe ktu e futet ceshtjen e percarjes mbarekombtare?
Te forte jeni per zotin!
O Deshmitaro, po pse nuk e di ti, qe feja jone na meson te perpiqemi te konvertojme, madje e kemi per detyre te konvertojme besimtaret e feve te tjera ne ate ISlame?
Si Mormonet, qe rrin rrin e fillojn e predikojn, po ky muhabet dhe me muslimanet.
C'e kishte mire ai Enveri qe imylli me kisha e me xhamija, dhe simas llogjikes se siperfolesit, ai do kete qene hero se nuk lejoi percarjen mbareshqiptare!
Nuk di njeriu te qaje apo te qeshi!

----------


## alvi

Meqe qeke kaq i informuar ti Norca dhe meqe permende Evropen dhe perendimin.
Kur e nderruam fene ne Shqiptaret?
Perse e nderruam fene ne Shqiptaret?
Mos kishte gje lidhje me faktin qe paguaje me pak taksa?
Apo mos ishte nje fe qe i pershtatej atij populli, gje qe nuk ma merr mendja, pasi ajo ishte fe aziatike dhe jo Evropiane e perendimore?
Ne ate kohe ne ishim mburoja e krishterimit.  Kur kishte kaq simpati per Islamin, ku i gjeti Skenderbeu njerezti per te luftuar Turkun 25 vjet?
A ishte kjo nje fe e imponuar me dhune mbi shqiptaret?
Pse vetem ne e nderruam?
Pse nuk e nderruan Greket?
Dhe ata ishin te pushtuar?
A u pergjigjesh dot ketyre pyetjeve si i mireinformuar qe je, apo do kapesh ke percarja mbarekombetare?

----------


## Norça.li

[QUOTE]_Postuar më parë nga alvi_ 
]Meqe qeke kaq i informuar ti Norca dhe meqe permende Evropen dhe perendimin.
Kur e nderruam fene ne Shqiptaret?
Perse e nderruam fene ne Shqiptaret?
Mos kishte gje lidhje me faktin qe paguaje me pak taksa?
Apo mos ishte nje fe qe i pershtatej atij populli, gje qe nuk ma merr mendja, pasi ajo ishte fe aziatike dhe jo Evropiane e perendimore?
Ne ate kohe ne ishim mburoja e krishterimit.  Kur kishte kaq simpati per Islamin, ku i gjeti Skenderbeu njerezti per te luftuar Turkun 25 vjet?
A ishte kjo nje fe e imponuar me dhune mbi shqiptaret?
Pse vetem ne e nderruam?
Pse nuk e nderruan Greket?
Dhe ata ishin te pushtuar?
A u pergjigjesh dot ketyre pyetjeve si i mireinformuar qe je, apo do kapesh ke percarja mbarekombetare? 
---------------
* Ndëgjo djal i mirë.
Ne tash nuk po i kthehemi historisë.
Kur shtrohet pyetja si u bëmë ne muslimanë, e njëjta vlen edhe ajo se si jemi bërë ne të krishterë. Përgjigja na del e njëjtë e vetë paketimi mund ta ket ngjyrën tjetër. E, meqenëse këtu nuk flitet as për histori e as politikë nuk kam nevojë të thellohem më shumë këtu.
Të parët e mi kanë qenë gjithashtu të krishterë. Këtë as s'duhet ta fshehi e as ta mohoj. Se në çfarë mënyre e kanë pranuar ata këtë fe, kjo është diç dytësore. E shkuar dhe e harruar. Jo aq e harruar por në këto raste nuk ka kthim prapa.*
Tung!

----------


## Norça.li

[QUOTE]_Postuar më parë nga alvi_ 
]Amon se kur diskutojne disa nga viset ne kufijte veriore te Shqiperise, sa here qe ngelen ngushte, nxjerrin karten e percarjes mbarekombetare.
Ore pse nuk i pergjigjesh pyetjes qe te ka bere deshmuesi drejtperdrejt?
Pse nuk shkon te jetosh atje ku shtetet udhehiqen nga feja, si p.sh. Irani?
Atje ku perdoret ligji ISlamik?
Cne ketu mes te pafeve?
Nuk po flitet per vendin ku ke lindur, se atje ke lindur, ajo eshte vendlindja jote, po pse shkon ne Amerike, ose Gjermani ose France etj?
Pse nuk shkon ta kerkosh fatin e mire dhe qetesine shpirterore ne Afganistan?
Kjo ishte pyetja, mos ja dridh tjetrit kot temen, dhe i ve fjale ne goje.
S'ka asnje fare lidhje me percarje apo komb
Feja  eshte ndryshe nga Kombi.
Ti po deshe boheu dhe budist ose beso ne UFO, prap je shqiptar, ashtu si dhe Deshmuesi ose deshmitari sido tea kete nickun.
Epo dhe ktu e futet ceshtjen e percarjes mbarekombtare?
Te forte jeni per zotin!
O Deshmitaro, po pse nuk e di ti, qe feja jone na meson te perpiqemi te konvertojme, madje e kemi per detyre te konvertojme besimtaret e feve te tjera ne ate ISlame?
Si Mormonet, qe rrin rrin e fillojn e predikojn, po ky muhabet dhe me muslimanet.
C'e kishte mire ai Enveri qe imylli me kisha e me xhamija, dhe simas llogjikes se siperfolesit, ai do kete qene hero se nuk lejoi percarjen mbareshqiptare!
Nuk di njeriu te qaje apo te qeshi! 
------------
Alvi,
 Ti ke reaguar vetëm per aty ku je prekur vet. Ke cituar vetem nje pjese te pergjigjes sime.
Une ia kam shpjeguar personit ne fjale dy here me radhe se: Po te kishte ndonje vend ku jetohet sipas Islamit, pra , sipas ligjeve islame siç i kuptoj unë, do te kisha shkuar per menjehere te jetoj atje. Meqe nuk zbatohet ai ligj askund ne bote ashtu edhe mbetem te qendroj aty ku jam.
Nese personi ne fjale eshte i bindur se diku ne bote po jetoaka 100% sipas LIgjeve Hyjnore ajo eshte vetemse bindje qe nuk e ka deshmuar. Po te me sjelle fakte te 100%-ta se ka ndonje vend te tille - ja u nisa!
Paj cfare pergjigje don ti dhe ai tjetri?

----------


## Nuh Musa

zoteri deshmuesei, mos me keqkupto, por ke be nje pyetje primitive qe nuk vlen te diskutohet nga njerez te rritun, se paku MENYRA e parashtrimit le kete pershtypje, ndoshta do te ish me vend nese do ta parashtronin do femije, i ngjan nje debati mbi gjatesine e penisit, se ma i gjati del ne fund fitues e tj.

Te tregova se bota eshte e ndare ne shtete NACIONALE dhe laiciste, si psh. austria, ku islami eshte fe ZYRTARE qe nga koha e okupimit te bosnjes nga austrohungaria, dhe mbreti i atehereshem austriak e pa te arsyeshme qe tu pershtatej ndjenjave dhe nevojave te besimtareve musliman, ne vjene ka tash edhe nje akademi islame, e cila nxjere mesimdhenes per shkollat fillore dhe te mesme, qe do te veprojn edhe ne vende tjera europjane. Secili shtet europjan ka jo emigrant, por edhe vendas qe i perkasin islamit, edhe ate vec me gjenerata te pastra, qe jane lindur dhe ritur ne keto vende te "qafirit", sic e quan ty me ate gjuhen mesjetare qe ke.

Nga e cet ty konkluzionin se muslimanet rebelojn kunder urdherave te allahut, kur per qendrim te tyre e zgjedhin perendimin e jo ndonje shtet afriakan, aziatik etj..?, nese e marim nga kjo pikpamje, atehere natyrisht do te qendronim ne vendlindje, dmth. ne trojet shqiptare nese nuk e kerkon nevoja, pse te shkojm ne afganistan?, nevoja ekonomike ish dhe eshte prezente sidomos ne pseudosllavi, dhe eshte me se e llogjikshme vend pune te kerkosh ne nje vend qe edhe ka PUNE dhe te ofron kushtet me te pershtatshme per nevojen qe ke, dhe aktualisht pune ka ne europen perendimore, dikur kish pune ne stamboll, ku punonin edhe te krishtere te ballkanit.

Shpresoj se merr vsh shqip, dhe i kupton rreshtat e mesiperm, ku po te sqaroj se CDOKUND aktualiosht ne bote mund muslimani te qendroj.

Si mendon ty, se ne boten muslimane nuk ka (dhe nuk ka patur)perverzitete shoqerore, si kurveri, vjedhje, dhunime, rrembime, etj. ?. mendon se per kete arsye muslimanet duhet te zgjedhin avganistanin e jo gjermanine, francen, britanine etj., pasiqe ne keto vende keto gjera jane prezente, dhe per kete shkak nuk e persosin nje jete fetare per muslimanin?, ku jeton zoteri deshmuesi?, islami ka force tu perballet ketyre gjerave, kurse te krishteret i kane ignoruar dhe vulosur si akte te demonizuara e ku ta du une si, dhe vepruesit i kane urrejtur dhe denuar nga ana me e ashper. Si bota islame, ashtu edhe bota e krishtere parimete morale dhe etike i kane vendosur ne krye te shoqerise, dhe nese ne nje bote sekulare keta vlera elementare nuk shiqohen, per shkaqe ekonomike, atehere pse mendon se ty si i krishtere e ke vendin ne PERENDIM???, jo bre deshmues, nga nje shoqeri kristiane kane dale keto perverzitete, dhe une e shoh si detyre tuajen te veproni kunder ketyre gjerave. 
Pornogjuetari numer nje i austrise eshte nje austriak i krishtere (martin humer) qe ne cdo rrast po atakon seksindustrine dhe artin qe kundershton me vlerat morale, si psh. nje pikture ku krere te kishes (inklusive nene terezen, nga piktori Otto Mühl) paraqiten ne nje orgie seksi.

SHkurt dhe qarte, muslimanet dhe te krishteret kane jetuar qe nga ajo dite kur filloi te shpallet islami se bashku, POR, islami asnjehere nuk e ka pa te arsyeshme te formoje nje cfare zilie apo inati ndaj te krishtereve (respekton barazine e religjioneve monoteiste), ku nga ana e kundert nje gje qe edhe diteve tona pala kristiane po kultivon me plot fuqi, sic shihet edhe tek perzone te tipit tand. Arsyeja perse ne boten perendimore NUK ka patur muslimane (pervec diplomateve) tere periudhat e kaluara, qendron te fakti, se ne qeverisjen e ketyre shteteve eshte perzi edhe kisha me ato idete mesjetare dhe kontraproduktive. Zhvillimi i teknollogjise nuk eshte pjelle e fese kristiane, per kete edhe shfrytezimin e tij nuk e ka privileg bota kristiane (ende teknollogjia me e mire prodhohet ne japoni!!!), por mbare njerezia.

Vajtja e muslimaneve ne perendim aktualisht nuk kundershtohet ASSESI me parimet islame, po te ndodh nje gje e tille, atehere si edhe shekujve te kaluar (deri ne shek. XX) do te largohen muslimanet. Por fatmiresisht per mua, dhe fatkeqesisht per teje, influenca e kishes, qe ende ka ato idete mesjetare (shih bishofin austriak Kurt Krenn) eshte aq e vogel, saqe nuk shihen ne horizont tentime per instalimin e mesjetes ne europen perendimore.


Flm

----------


## Arjeta

Me qe nuk po mundem te ndalem mbas ketyre shkrimeve qe i lexova edhe une po i them ketu disa fjal.....

Eshte pyetje per te gjithe anetaret pamarrparasysh besimin,ju te gjithe jeni shqiptar apo???? 

Shpresoj, se qkas ndodh ketu ndoshta ka edhe serb, greke apo italian?? 

Dhe e flasin shqipen? 

Me kete qe po them eshte se po dyshoj ne ju,se vetem serbi,greku dhe italiani mundet me perqeshesh islamin ,apo une jam gabim?....Qthoni ju te dashur anetar a eshte e vertet kjo qe po them une apo jo?

Ndaluni dhe mendoni pak,nga po vin keto perqeshje keto fyerje ndaj fes tone,dhe mund ta vertetoni se te gjithe ata qe po na shkrujne gjinden ne itali apo greqi!

Pse....sepse jetojne ne vendet qe e kan coptu Shqiperin nga koha e romakeve dhe ende mundohen,ata qe jetojne ne vendet ku behet degjenerimi i shqiptareve,ne vendin qe edhe emrat ja u nderrojne shqiptareve e mos te flasim per fe? Ne vendet qe qe i fundosin anijet e shqiptareve??

Kush e ndau Qamerin nga Shqiperia,mos valle shtetet Skandinave Danimarka,Suedia,apo Norvegjia......jo, se ato jan large!

Greqia ja u copetoi vendin e ju jetoni aty punoni per ta,beheni sllavet e tyre, e ata edhe emrat dhe fen ja u nderrrojne...sa i ineteresant krejt mafia e italies i ka lidhjet me
Shqiperin,droga,prostuticioni te gjithja te keqijat e vendit qe ndodhin sot te ju,vin nga fqiu Italian.

E ju prap e kundershtoni islamin e muslimanet....shtete arabe qe jan aq large? ata i fajesoni se kinse ata po ja u shkatrrojne kombin!
Ju keni qen te pamvarun si shtete qe nga 1912 apo?
Po mire pse nuk na ndihmuat neve po na lat nen meshiren e serbit,ju e dini mire se ju me ndihmen e Kosovareve jeni bere shtete me ndihmen e ISA BOLETINIT dhe gjithe Kosoves mos po gaboj prap?

Mos valle greqia e italia ju ka ndihmu juve te fes krishter dhe gjithe shqiptaret e Shqiperis qe ta lironi vendin............jo ata jan mundu me ju shkatrru,me ju nda ne rajone me ju asimilu siq po ben me shumicen e shqiptareve qe jetojne ne keto vende, ju e dini kete mire!
Ta humbeni kombin, fen dhe te beheni greke aka me keq, ta tradhtosh fen tende dhe kombin e te behesh slave i grekeve dhe italianeve.............?

Kete pyetjeve po ja u la juve te dashur anetar,pergjigjuni?

E ne Kosovaret qe prej asaj dite qe na keni lan andej kufirit dhe na e keni kthy shpinden,ne edhe pse kemi qen nen sundim te shkaut ne kemi luftu me te, kemi dhene gjak por kurre nuk jemi asimilu kurre as kombi e as nga feja...gati nje shekull kemi qen nen sundim gjakpiresave dhe e kemi rujt fen tone Islamin me gjithe mundimet qe kemi pas ne keto vite?
E tash ne te mbetet nen ndergjegjjen e juaj....


ps..Nuk dua ta ofendoj asnje ketu ne forum se ketu ka shqiptar te Shqiperis qe jan musliman te vertet dhe i pershendes me gjithe zemer ata,besoni qe nuk kam asgje kunder ju dhe kurre sdo te kem,edhe ju me gjithe mundimet e keni ruajtur fen muslimane edhe gjate regjimit te enverit...JU LUMT!


Pershendetje per te gjithe Arjeta...

----------


## Di68

Per sa kohe do te diskutohet se Shqiptar=Mysliman, aha e mori ferra uraten....nuk e vle me harxhu frymen e me lodh gishtat  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Honezmi

Deshmu....!
Pyetja jote nuk eshte pritur me indiferentizem,pavarsisht se ne te duken qarte qendrimi jot cinik qe te karakterizon.
Dominimi i mendies se identifikimit te "tjetrit" te ndrishem me "kundershtarin",ka per qellim mbylljen e cdo hapsire,edhe te asai pjese hapsinore qe sjell miresi,respekt e dashuri,ose, e thene ndrishe;mbylljen e asaj hapsire qe quhet -TOLERANCA FETARE-qe i ka karakterizuar shqiptaret.
Kuptohet DESHMUUU....,kjo nuk te vjen nga mekati i vjeter i shqiptarve"budallaluku",por, nga porosia qe ke mar nga ustallaret e -TU-.
Qe te dalim tek pyetja jote,dhe ta ulim pak nivelin e shkrimit tek, katigoria e nivelit dhe e soit tend.
Deshmuuu.... :breshka: e,- shumeee te drejt kur i drejtohesh muslimanve te vendit tende (nuk e di nga cfar vendi je?Eladha...ee)Se cfar duan ata ne boten e qytetruar,pse s'kthehen e te shkoin ne vendet arabe?! Deshmmoo,ata nuk degjoin;- jo vetem qe nuk kthehen, por po i mbushin keto vende plot.Apo s'kan nje zakon 
qe pjellin qamet, nje lukuni.Te te thom dicka ne vesh,"thone se per nje kohe te shkurter do -ISLAMIZOHEN- qe te gjithe,mjer ne;- c'na gjeti. Mos ja thuaj njeriut.
Deshmoo..,
Po fai kemi dhe vet ne, qe se ndaim egjren nga gruri;-"o me ne o kundra ne"- he si thua? Pa le..ee Deshmoo: veme dhe marim NAFTEN eGAZIN e tyre,a s'eshte tradheti kjo? Pale, hiqen dhe si patriot ketaaa.Nejse;kemi nje gje te mire ama; kur s'na i japin ato qe duam,me sa duam,  u dergoim shiun, qe ti bejme qull fare;te shikoin ata sa ju vlen lekura, eee.
Deshmooo, kam edhe nje dicka tjeter:Po keta katoliket sikur e dredhin moreee;te kujtohet nga historia, gjithmon jane ber bashk me muslimanet per te mbrojtur kete toke, edhe keto kohet e fundit sikur po e dredhin,-ja shiko ti Antonin nuk po degjohet me, nuk po mer me pjes ne kete faqe;te te pyes ti Deshmmoo :e mira/e keqja: os eshte martuar ai me ndonje muslimane, e ,e, e, di gje ti???
E ke thene ti mor "vlla" keta katolike do ta gjejne ate qe kerkoin...
Po nejse ....Si u be kjo pune Deshmmoo mish mash ata vin ketu ne vemi atje eee!!
Po e mbyll me kaq o Deshmmoo, se mos me thone keta te parise ketun se dole nga tema.
He se harova per nje cik- FEJA E SHQIPTARIT ESHTE SHQIPTARIA -
c parulle e keqe e,e,e,.

----------


## alvi

------------
Alvi,
 Ti ke reaguar vetëm per aty ku je prekur vet. Ke cituar vetem nje pjese te pergjigjes sime.
Une ia kam shpjeguar personit ne fjale dy here me radhe se: Po te kishte ndonje vend ku jetohet sipas Islamit, pra , sipas ligjeve islame siç i kuptoj unë, do te kisha shkuar per menjehere te jetoj atje. Meqe nuk zbatohet ai ligj askund ne bote ashtu edhe mbetem te qendroj aty ku jam.
Nese personi ne fjale eshte i bindur se diku ne bote po jetoaka 100% sipas LIgjeve Hyjnore ajo eshte vetemse bindje qe nuk e ka deshmuar. Po te me sjelle fakte te 100%-ta se ka ndonje vend te tille - ja u nisa!
Paj cfare pergjigje don ti dhe ai tjetri? [/B][/QUOTE]


Norca.
Vend te tille ka.
Quhet Republika Islamike e Iranit.
Atje dhe per here te pare ne bote u zhvillua revolucioni Islamik, pra nje revolucion fetar.
Prandaj dhe te thashe qe ka vende te tilla.
Ne se e kam gabim, me thuaj!

----------


## deshmuesi

Te nderuar myslimane , pyetja qe ju drejtova  eshte thjesht nje testim , nepermejt se cilit tregohet se sa te gatshem ju jeni per te bere vullnetin e allaut. 
Qe nga Perendimi , ku pjata nuk mungon, ku makina nuk mungon , ku laptopi nuk mungon, ku paqja dhe qetsia nuk mungon , ku te drejtat civile nuk mungojne, islami duket i persour. Por kur juve ju ftojne qe te vini dhe te perzgjidhni pikerisht vendet qe jane nen islam(pjese se ciles i perkisni), menjerhere ju ne menyre te pazeshme i urreni vendet ku islami zbatohet, dhe filloni me demagogji dhe justifikim. 
 1-Ju ne cdo predikim tuajin thoni se , Islami eshte Fe e Paqes, dhe une brenda ketij koncepti ju ftoj qe te vini ta provoni konretisht Paqen e islamit , jo ne Perendim por ne Iran, Avganistan , Irak e gjetke. Mos valle jeni kunder kesaj ftese qe une ju bej? Une jam duke e mbeshtetur mesimin tuaj mbi islamin ne menyre konkrete dhe jo vetem me fjale ashtu sic thoni ju. Neqofte se ju jeni te bindur se islami eshte fe e Paqes, perse ju nuk shkoni ne vendet islamike dhe ta provoni konkretisht kete Paqe, por ne vend te saj kini perzgjedhur Roberine e qafireve te Perendimit? 
 2-Ju ne cdo predikim thoni se, Allau i ka bekuar dhe i bekon muslimanet. Une  duke mare shkas nga kjo thenie e juaja, ju ftoj qe te vini dhe te PROVONI bekimin e islamizmit pikerisht atje ku vendet udhehiqen simbas parimit islam. Mos valle kam bere ndonje gabim? 
 3- Ju ne cdo predikim thoni se familja islame eshte e konsoliduar dhe e bekuar prej Allaut. Ne faqen tuja islamike do te gjesh mesimie te tera persa i perket kesaj teme. Une duke mare shkas nga kjo gje  ju ftoj qe te vini  ne Irak dhe Iran , dhe ta provoni bekimin e Allaut dhe te shihni se sa shume do te konsolidohet familja juaj, duke vajtur dhe jetuar  pikerisht tek ato vende te cilat udhehiqen prej ligjeve islame. Ndersa ju kini zgjedhur vendet e  koruptuara te Perendimit ku familja eshte e shkatruar. Perse kini zgjedhur vendin e shkaturar dhe nuk doni te shkoni ne vendine BEKUAR prej Allaut?
 4- Ju ne cdo predikimin tuaj thoni se, Gruaja ne islam eshte  me te drejta te shkeqyera , dhe ajo gjen kenaqesi ne ligjet e islamit. Perseri une duke mare shkas nga kjo gje i ftoj te gjitha Grate myslimane qe te vene dhe ta provojne te jetuarit nen ligj te islamit  sepse ato jane besimtare dhe te mos  shkojne ne perendimin e koruptuar , ku atyre ju mohoen te gjitha te drejtat? Perse ato pranojne te vuajne ne Perendim  ku jane te detyruara te jen Gruja e nje burri te  vetem? Ne islam ato do te kishin dhe disa shoqe (motra) te cilat te gjitha se bashku do te kishin  nje burre. Do te kisha deshire dhe do te gezohesha fort , qe Arrjeta nese nuk eshte e martuar te shkoje dhe te mos e humbase kete te drejte qe ja ka dhene kurani dhe islami. Po keshtu do ti thosha Arjetes se,  ne Avganistan e ka ploteisht mundesine qe ta vere shamine ne koke, (sepse edhe nese nuk do  eshte "Guri" qe te ben te duash) dhe keshtu do ta ndjeje  ploteisht kenaqesine e Islamit.
 5- Ju predikoni  me te madhe per kulturen dhe edukaten e shendoshe qe islami perhap. Une duke mare shkas nga te gjitha keto thenie , ju ftoj qe te mos shkoni ne shkollat e shkatruara te Perendimit , ne ato shkolla ku mungon kultura dhe dija, por te shkoni ne shkollat e Avganistanit, te iranit te irakut , sepse atje eshte kultura dhe dituria me e madhe qe ekziston deri me sot(gjithmone i mbeshtetur simbas statistikave tuaja). 
 6- Ju predikoni se Perendmi eshte vendi me imoral ne te gjithe ruzullin , nders ne vendet islamike nuk ka imoralitet (sepse perndrysh valon Guri). Pra lidhur me kete ju ftoj perseri te gjithve juve , qe te shkoni dhe ta provoni moralin e shendoshe qe eshte ne Iran dhe Irak. Ku bota mbare ka kthyer syte drejt ketyre vendeve per te mare shembull. 
 Ka dhe plot gjera te tjere qe mund tju ofroj ,(gjithmone duke mare shkas nga predikimet tuaja) por mendoj se keto jane mjaft.
 Do ta bindesha qe islami eshte ashtu sic ju thoni , nese me pare do te vinit e ta provonit ate ne kushtet e tij konkretete , dhe keshtu deshmija juaj do te mbeshtetej ne fakte reale dhe jo ne fajle. 
 Psh. Kur turistet Shqiptaro amerikane vinin ne Shqiperi ne kohen e dulles thoshin se, vertet Shqiperia eshte nje vend i bukur dhe me paqe , por kur i ftoje qe te vinine te jetonin ne Shqiperi thoshin: " No no no, une jam mire atje ku jam.  Dhe ju te njejten gje beni. Therisni dhe cireni per te mirat e islamit, por ku ju ftojen qe ti provoni keto te mira ne vendet e islamit ,  ju largoheni me te vrap nga syte kembet , dhe perendimin nuk e ndroni as me gjene tuaj me te cmuar. Me kete dua te them se islami qe ju predikoni nuk eshte i mbeshtetur ne fakte reale , por eshte nje demagogji dhe indoktrinim ashtu si komunizmi, i cili kishte vetem fjale dhe vepra te kunderta me ato qe predikonte. Fliste per paqe  por kishte burgosje , fliste per mirqenie  por hante barr, fliste per te drejtat e njeriut, por te priste gjuhen e tjera. 
 Perseri ju ftoj qe te provoni ato qe vete i deshmoni si te mira, dhe te mos jetoni ne ato vende te cilat i cilesoni si me te keqijat ne te gjithe ruzullin. Andej nga anet tona ka nje shprehje. " Mos ha buken e Grekut dhe pi duhanin e Turkut".
 Sa per ju Nuh musa mund tju them se vertet kini nje kulture prej myslimani, sepse shembujt qe sjell jane refimi i asj dituri qe ti beson.
 Ndersa per ju Norca mund tju them se ke vetem nje besim ne leter dhe jo ne zemer, me fjale por jo me vepra.  dhe te lutem mos e perdor me "percarjen kombetare" se jeni bere boze me kete fjale, se kjo e veshtireson edhe me tej intiligjencen tuaj. Ti thua se je gati te shkosh ne ato vende qe jane 100% ne regullat e Islamit , por skagje shko ne Iran se Irani eshte 90%  mendoj se i kenaqur do te jesh.
 Luftetari qe eshte luftetar, nuk shkon te luftoje atje ku eshte paqja , por atje ku eshte lufta prandaj e mban dhe emrin luftatar. Keshtu dhe besimtari, ai shkon te jetoje atje ku jane te tjite,  atje
 ku ai ka mundesi qe te jetoje vertet si nje besimtar nen Alla dhe nen kuran. Spese nje fjale e urte popullore thote: " Zogjte me pende te njejte rine se bashku. 
 Perseri po pres pergjigje te drejtperdrejte mbi pyetjen time, te cilen ende deri me sot nuk e kam mare.
 Per atdhetaret!
 Eshte mire qe ti pergjigjeni pyetjese e cila ka te vetmin qellim , verpen e besimt. 
 Mesoni nje gje: Besimi eshte ceshtje personale , ndersa atdheu eshte ceshte per te gjithe. kush ngatron kete parim eshte ose dashakeqes, so injorant qe nuk di te ndaje dy gjare me sens jo te njejte.
 Sa per Arjeten kosovare, do te thosha se ne nuk kemi Fene, as te Grekut e as te italjanit, sepse krishteizmin ne Shqiperi nuk e solli as Greku dhe as Italjani, per kete po te ftoj qe ta lexosh me syte tende , dhe te mos e besh me kete "gabim". Mer nje bible dhe hape ate tek letra e Romakeve, kapitullin 15-te dhe lexo vargun 19-te. Ku apostulli i Krishtit, Apsotulli Pal (Izrailit dhe jo GRek dhe Italjan)  e solli kete besim tek Shqoipetaret. Ja se cfare thote Pali:
 " Me fuqi shenjash dhe cudirash, me fuqi te Frymes se Perendise; keshtu prej Jeruzalemit e perqark dhe deri ne ILIRI (Shqipri)  kam kryer sherbimin e ungjilli t te Krishtit. "
 Pra ne e kemi mare besimine krishtere nga vete Apsotujt e Krishtit. Kjo e vednos vendin tne ne krye te atyre vendeve qe Perendia i vizitoi per here te Pare. 
 Por skagje ju qe nuke njihni historine e vendit tuaj , mendoni se ne si popull ekzistojem qush ne kohen e pushtimit turk dhe per ju Skenderbeu eshte ne armik. je vetem nje e mjerere.

 deshmuesi.

----------


## Nuh Musa

o figuro, a mer vesh shqip a jo?

Ne vec jetojm ne nje vend islam, dhe ai eshte vendlindja!, apo je i mendimit se shqiptaret musliman nuk jetojn pas parimeve islame ne vendlindje?, a ke qen ndonjehere ne maqedoni ose kosove?

Atdheun e kena leshuar te GJITHE per shkaqe shkollimi ose ekonomike, se tash bile as azili nuk eshte shkak te leshosh vendlindjen, dhe si njerez me llogjike kena zgjedhur vendet e pershtatshme per nevojat tona. Ku don te dalesh me pyetjen tende?, se shtetet islame nuk funkcionojn ashtu si eshte teoria, ose mendon se islami eshte shkaktari pse ata shtete nuk funcionojn si e paramendon ty?, si duhet te funcionoj nje shtet, a ke nje jernek, o jernek i cuditet!

Sa per mua, shoku deshmues, une kame kulture islamoshqiptare, te pengoin kjo fjale?

Flm

PS: deshmues, shkaku kryesoe pse nuk do te zgjidhja nje vend tjeter per jete esh thjesht mungesa e pasulit, nuk ka grosh atje, edhe ketu ku jetojm, e kena parapa poerkohesisht te qendrojm.

----------

